# Poly wood question



## RickyG (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello!

This is my first post and glad to have found this forum. I consider my self an advanced home wood worker.

I have been making different project and recently made some Adirondack chairs out of cedar. In my travels I pulled over to look at some at a local shop that was made from poly wood. I really like the look and durability.

My question is how do you finish off the edges? Meaning….

Cut out by circular or skill
Router the edge
Sand the edge

Now how to you make it smooth n shiny like the ones I saw?

Thanks,
RickyG


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I think you meant plywood.
In that case the first consideration is finding a quality 3/4" ply that has minimal voids. Also, the more plys the better, 7 ply will work but 13 ply will work much better.
If you can make jigs for all of your parts and then cut them out with a router the edge will be better than if cut with any saw.
Glue size the edges. 1 part glue 1 part water, brush on a couple of coats to seal the edges, then finish as normal.


----------



## RickyG (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I'm talking about the plastic wood. Poly lumber


----------



## RickyG (Apr 29, 2012)

no one here has worked with plastic wood?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

haven't worked with this material before, but if it's poly, than the best way to get a smooth edge is by routing/milling them round.


----------



## RickyG (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Purplev….

I have been making the chairs out of cedar, then I stopped to look at some made from that plastic wood. They are just a seller so they have now idea on how it was built.

The edges were smooth like glass. Im going to try using a torch quickly just to glaze it…..something like you do to plexiglass.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

yeah, poly wood or any of those composites is good for outdoor use as long as you don't care about NOT having the genuine wood look and wood feeling to it.

My guess is that they are shaped with a router, and then polished. remember -these are most likely mass produced - they won't invest in the time to glaze them with a torch, they need to be done fast and in a streamline. my guess is a car-polisher type process to give it that buff and shine


----------



## RickyG (Apr 29, 2012)

cedar is still my choice.


----------

